# My Upholstery Work ( illinois )



## rpease85 (Jan 18, 2011)

I figured I would post some of my work. If you from illinois and want anything done let me know.























































http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/r...0_8214190_n.jpg

http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/r...4_4200851_n.jpg


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rpease85_@Jan 17 2011, 06:59 PM~19624278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  very nice


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

WERE IN ILL YOU LOCATED?????


----------



## rpease85 (Jan 18, 2011)

Stonington il

sorta between Springfield and Decatur


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rpease85_@Jan 18 2011, 06:38 PM~19633231
> *Stonington il
> 
> sorta between Springfield and Decatur
> *


WHAT DO YOU CHARGE FOR A FULL INTERIOR ON A 68 IMPALA CONVERT?
THANKS!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

nice work


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

check ur pm


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

POST A PHONE NUMBER PLEASE! PM SENT.


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

[/quote]
THESE COLORS WOULD LOOK NICE IN MY DELTA 88 ESPECIALLY LEATHER SEATS :naughty:


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

What is the specific color pink on this leather here


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Can you do 90 Brougham pillow top seats? PM me price if you can...


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


>


THESE COLORS WOULD LOOK NICE IN MY DELTA 88 ESPECIALLY LEATHER SEATS :naughty:[/QUOTE]


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

natisfynest said:


> What is the specific color pink on this leather here



x2??? also what would you charge if i sent you some town car seat skins? that go perfect in my wifes car..


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

ricardo408 said:


> very nice


*TTT*


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

NICE WORK!


----------

